
Show HN: Machine writes QA code for OpenAPI - yingxie3
https://github.com/meqaio/swagger_meqa
======
yingxie3
Author here. The API testing tools I used before mostly focused on making
writing tests easier through a nice GUI. I would rather have someone else
write the tests for me, thus this experiment. Please voice your opinions, and
try it if possible. Much appreciated!

------
donmiller3
can this be extended to other kind of testing? like unit tests?

~~~
yingxie3
Good questions. The main difficulty IMHO is that it's hard to know people's
intentions. We can't just parse the target program and generate tests, because
then the tests will always pass. I picked API testing because people have a
Swagger spec already, and it documents how the API should behave.

